# Geek Vape Zeus X RTA (25mm, 510 drip tip, 810 drip tip)



## 3avape (14/2/19)

*Product introduction*
The Geekvape Zeus X RTA, with 25mm diameter and 4.0ml maximum juice capacity, is the upgraded version of the hot selling Zeus series, deploying an elevated post-less build design to accommodate a complex range of builds while improving upon the dynamic, performance-driven top airflow design.



A culmination of little construction features from the previous edition, the Zeus X 25mm RTA is crafted for ergonomic form factor that caters to the building enthusiasts with a quality top-fill mechanism and leak-proof top airflow structure.



*Parameters:*
25mm Diameter
PEEK insulator
510 drip tip adapter
510 thread connection
810 Ultem widebore drip tip
810 Delrin widebore drip tip
4.5ml maximum juice capacity
Stainless steel construction
Single or dual coil configurations



*Features:*
-Enlarged Build Deck
-Efficient Wicking System
-Convenient Threaded Top-Fill Method
-Enhanced 3D Three Dimensional Airflow
-Elevated Post-less, Four Terminals Design
-Side-Secured via Flathead Slotted Screws
-High-Temp Resistant Silica Glass Reinforcement
-Adjustable Dual Exterior Top Airflow - 15mm by 2.5mm
-Single Internal Central Air Tube - Funnels Into Multi-Hole Slots



*Package includes:*
1x Geekvape Zeus X RTA
1x 810 Delrin Widebore Drip Tip
2x Prebuilt Clapton Coils
One Set of Cotton Wicks
1x 510 Drip Tip Adapter
1x Spare Glass Tube 
1x Allen Key
1x User Manual

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 3avape (14/2/19)




----------

